# Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€



## Heimwerker75 (14. September 2013)

*Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Notebook bis maximal 1400€.

Ich habe bereits zwei Notebooks im Visier und würde gerne eure Meinungen zu den beiden Teilen wissen, ob sich ein Kauf lohnen würde oder ob es in dem Preis/Leistungsbereich bessere Notebooks gibt.


1. *Acer Aspire V3-772G, Intel Core i7 4702MQ, 2,2GHz, 16GB RAM, 120GB SSD, +1000GB HDD, NVIDIA GTX 760M, 1199€*

Im Ranking von Notebookcheck Top 10 Gaming-Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests sowie im dazugehörigen Testbericht macht es einen sehr guten Eindruck. 
Das Display soll sehr gut (trotz leichtem Blaustich laut Test) und die Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke sollen moderat sein. Außerdem lockt dieses Notebook mit der SSD. Preis/Leistungsmäßig ist es meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.

2. *Asus G750JW, Intel Core i7 4700HQ, 2,4GHz, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, NVIDIA GTX 765M, 1399€*

Im oben genannten Ranking auf Platz 1, der Testbericht dazu Test Asus G750JW Gaming-Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck. 
Es hat eine sehr gute Leistung, ein gutes Display, die Tastatur ist auch sehr gut, die Lautstärke ist für ein Gaming Notebook leise und auch die Hitzeentwicklung bei Belastung ist sehr gut. Der Preis von 1399€ ist für mich allerdings das absolute Maximum.


Beide Notebooks sind auch für aktuelle Spiele wie z.B. Battlefield 3 gut geeignet, wie man den Tests entnehmen kann. Das Asus mit der GTX765 bringt allerdings bei den Spielen ca. 20-25 % mehr Leistung.

Mir ist bewusst, dass ich keine leistungsintensiven Spiele auf Ultra spielen kann in dem Preisbereich. Dennoch würde ich auch zukünftige Spiele, wie z.B. Watchdogs gerne spielen, ohne die Grafikeinstellungen bis aufs Minimum reduzieren zu müssen.

Sind beide Notebooks Preis/Leistungsmäßig gut oder sollte man eher nach einer anderen Marke Ausschau halten? Lohnt sich das Asus Notebook für den Preis im Vergleich zum Acer, oder sind die 200€ mehr hier nicht gerechtfertigt?

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort. Beide Notebooks sind auch nur Ideen, andere Kaufvorschläge nehme ich gerne an.

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## julianbl (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Fragbook #

das notebook kostet 1400€ wie das asus bei etwa 70% stärkere Grafikleistung 765m vs 8970m und die verarbeitung ist bei den Clevos auch gut


----------



## Heimwerker75 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Von DevilTech habe ich leider eher Schlechtes gehört, deswegen möchte ich mir von denen lieber nichts bestellen.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## iTzZent (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Und von Asus hast du bessere Sachen gehört ? Also bitte... Das ist das Unternehmen mit dem schlechtesten Service auf dem Markt. Abgesehen davon hat Acer auch nicht gerade einen guten Ruf. 

Die beiden Geräte die du dir da rausgesucht hast, taugen auch rein gar nichts, wenn du schon im Preissegment bis 1400Euro suchst. Hier mal bei weitem (!) bessere und schnellere Alternativen:

MSI GT60-75X285FD (0016F3-SKU20) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU: Intel Core i7-3630QM, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 675MX, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN  802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth • Cardreader: 7in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MS/MS  Pro/XD) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku:  Li-Ionen, 9 Zellen • Gewicht: 3.50kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock,  beleuchtete Tastatur, Intel Wireless Display • Herstellergarantie: 24  Monate

+ ausreichend schnelle CPU, trotz Ivy Bridge. Siehe hier: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ kaum ein Unterschied
+ bei weitem schnellere Grafikkarte
+ perfekt zu warten dank grosser Revisionsklappe und leicht zu erreichender Heatpipe
+ Grafikkarte gesteckt und austauschbar !
+ 2. HDD Schacht frei für eine SSD, ggf. via Adapter max. 3 mSATA nachrüstbar (leider kaum erhältlich)
+ Soundsystem mit Subwoofer
+ halbwegs anständiges Kühlsystem
+ sehr sehr günstig !
+ auch als 17.3" Version erhältlich, für ca. 100Euro mehr: MSI GT70-75X285FD (001762-SKU77) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*999,-

*MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7825 (MD98416) PCGH Edition
I
ntel® Core™ i7-4700MQ Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 770M  DirectX® 11 Grafik, 1.000 GB Festplatte, 128 GB SSD, 16 GB  Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung,  Dolby Home Theater® v4, 43,9 cm/17,3’’ mattes Full-HD Display

+ exakt baugleich mit dem MSI GT70
+ inkl SSD
+ inkl BluRay
+ sehr grosse HDD
+ inkl Windows 8
+ Backlight Keyboard
+ erstklassiges Soundsystem mit Subwoofer
+ Grafikkarte gesteckt und austauschbar
+ Grafikkarte auf dem Niveau einer GTX675MX
*1399,-*

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6825 (MD 98235)
Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 680M  DirectX® 11 Grafik, 750 GB Festplatte, 120 GB SSD, 16 GB  Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, USB 3.0, Dolby Home Theater® v4, 39,6  cm/15,6’’ mattes Full-HD Display

+ exakt baugleich mit dem MSI GT60
+ eine der schnellsten mobilen Grafikkarten
- leider ohne Backlight Keyboard, kann man aber leicht nachrüsten.
*1299,-

*MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7821 (MD98244) (B-Ware)
Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 680M  DirectX® 11 Grafik, 750 GB Festplatte, 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, Tastatur  mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Dolby Home Theater® v4, 43,9 cm/17,3’’  mattes Full-HD Display

+ exakt baugleich mit dem MSI GT70
+ das schnellste was man für um die 1200Euro bekommt
- leider nur B Ware, aber mit perfektem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss
*1229,-

*Hawkforce LUNA2 P170SM
*DISPLAY:*                   17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED                                                         *PROZESSOR:*                   Intel Core i7-4700MQ 2.4GHz/3.4GHz Turbo 6MB L3 Cache                                                         *GRAFIKKARTE:*                   ATI® Radeon™ HD8970M - 4GB GDDR5 - DirectX 11                                                         *ARBEITSSPEICHER:*                   2x4 GB DDR3 1600                                                         *FESTPLATTE:*                    2.5" 1000GB 5400rpm SATA3                                                         *FESTPLATTE 2:*                   ohne 2. Festplatte                                                         *mSATA SSD:*                   ohne mSATA SSD                                                         *LAUFWERK:*                   DVD Brenner Slimline                                                         *WLAN:*                   WLAN INTEL® ADVANCED-N 6235 (300Mbps) + BLUETOOTH                                                         *BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:*                   ohne Betriebssystem                                                         *SERVICE:*                   24 Monate PickUp Garantie                                                         *TECHCHECK:*                   ohne TechCheck
*1299,-*


----------



## Heimwerker75 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Hallo,

danke für deine vielen Tipps. Die hier aufgeführten Grafikkarten schneiden in Rankings ja schon erheblich besser ab, z.B. hier Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ. Dort landet die GTX680M, die z.B. in den Medion Geräten verbaut ist, auf Platz 17. Die Graka’s der von mir geposteten Notebooks landen auf Platz 53 und 61. 

Was mir allerdings sehr wichtig ist, ist ein gutes Kühlsystem. Das Medion Erazer X6825, mit der starken GTX680M, macht schon von der Leistung einen sehr guten Eindruck, allerdings soll es unter Last eine hohe Wärmeentwicklung haben. Auch die Lautstärke soll recht hoch sein.

So verlockend die Hardware auch ist, so ist mir der Faktor Temperatur schon sehr wichtig. Zu den Medion Geräten und dem Hawkforce habe ich auch eher wenig Testberichte gefunden, was mir nicht so sehr gefallen hat.

Kann mir noch jemand andere Notebooks im Preisbereich um die 1200€ empfehlen?

Gruß Felix


----------



## julianbl (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Schau dir das Hawkforce luna 2 mit der 8970m(3. Schnellste single mGPU) an was besseres an Leistung bekommst für den preis net und die Kühlung der Clevos (Hersteller des Gehäuse + Kühlsystem) ist auch sehr gut. Auch kannst du die Grafikarte in diesen Modellen meist auch noch nach 2-3 jahren nachrüsten. Die Verarbeitung und Displays sind  häufig besser als die Marken Konkurrenz.



hier der test zum Hawkforce

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-One-K73-3N-Clevo-P170SM-Notebook.92010.0.html

bekommste auch wie alle anderen geräte in 15,3"


----------



## julianbl (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

aso und zur kühlung der Medion geräte schau dir den test vom GT60/70  von MSI bei Notebookcheck an die sind Identisch

Test MSI GT60-i789W7H Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Heimwerker75 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Wenn man von der Lautstärke absieht, macht das Hawkforce ja einen exzellenten Eindruck. Die Lautstärke soll sehr hoch sein, wobei das ja immer eine subjektive Wahrnehmung ist.

Ist die ATI Radeon HD8970 stärker als die GeForce GTX770M? Ich habe auch was von Treiberproblemen mit der Radeon gelesen. Sind die mittlerweile behoben?


----------



## iTzZent (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Also ich nutze das gleiche Gehäuse schon seit fast 2 Jahren, die Kühlung des MSI Barebones packt das alles Problemlos. Die GTX680M hat sogar noch weniger Wärmeentwicklung wie meine GTX570M.

Bis 1200Euro eigentlich nur das von mir erwähnte MSI GT60 mit GTX675MX. Von den restlichen 200Euro kannst du dir denn eine SSD und eine grössere HDD einbauen.


Und achte nicht so sehr auf die Lautstärke. Es sind HighEnd Gamingnotebooks, die müssen nunmal gekühlt werden. Wenn man spielt (und nur dann werden sie laut), hört man von dem Lüfter eh nicht mehr viel.

Die ATI Radeon HD8970M ist um einiges stärker wie eine GTX770M, welche Gerademal die Leistung einer GTX675MX besitzt. Die ATI Radeon HD8970M spielt eine Liga höher... zwischen der GTX680M und der GTX780M. Treiberprobleme gibt es keine mehr, Enduro läuft mittlerweile anstandslos.


----------



## julianbl (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

da kann ich meinem Vorredner und aus eigener erfahrung zustimmen. Bei Gamingnotebooks geht es halt nicht ganz leise und mit headset oder köpfhörern ist das eh egal. Genauso ist die 8970m wirklich eine andere liga wie die 770m da sich die SPietzenklasse (gtx680/8970m/780m) deutlich von den schwächeren grafikarten abheben.


----------



## Heimwerker75 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Ok, so sehr ging es mir auch nicht um die Lautstärke, kam vielleicht falsch rüber.

Sehr wichtig ist für mich die Temperatur, denn das Notebook soll natürlich eine lange Zeit halten. Die Temperaturentwicklung vom Hawkforce soll schon sehr gut sein, dieses Notebook kommt für mich auf jeden Fall in die Endauswahl. Vor allem, da es die ATI Radeon HD 8970m hat.

Würdet ihr denn sagen, dass die 8970 deutlich stärker ist, als die GTX680? Auch für zukünftigere Spiele? Im Ranking Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ sind beide Karten ja fast gleich gut. Die ATI hat allerdings einen größeren Speicher.


----------



## iTzZent (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Es ist halt sone Sache...  Beide Gehäuse haben ihre Vor und Nachteile...

Medion (aka MSI Barebone):
+ nur einen Lüfter
+ bessere Lüftersteuerung
+ besseres Soundsystem
+ 2 vollweritge HDD Schächte auch in der 15.6" Version
- kein mSATA vorhanden

Hawkforce (aka Clevo Barebone)
+ 2 mSATA Slots vorhanden
- schlechte Lüftersteuerung (pulsiert)
- schlechtertes Soundsystem

Ich würde nach wie vor zum Medion greifen, samt der GTX680M.


----------



## Heimwerker75 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Ja, das MEDION® ERAZER® X6825 gefällt mir schon sehr gut. Vor allem, da es bei den 1300€ noch eine SSD (!) und ein BluRay Laufwerk enthält. Ob 15 oder 17 Zoll muss ich mir allerdings noch überlegen, die 17 Zoll Version enthält keine SSD (aber das ist wohl eher ein Luxusproblem ). Leider ist die 17" Version auch B-Ware.

Wie sieht es bei dem Medion Notebook mit dem Öffnen des Gerätes aus? Lassen sich die Lüfter problemlos reinigen? Das ist beim Hawkforce problemlos möglich, wie beim Test (von julianbl gepostet) zu sehen: Test One K73-3N (Clevo P170SM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## iTzZent (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Die 15.6" Version ist eigentlich identisch mit der 17.3" Version. Sie haben sogar das gleiche Mainboard... es ist wirklich nur die Displaygrösse, die die Geräte unterscheiden... dadurch ist das 17.3" Gerät natürlich schwerer und etwas breiter.

Ja, beim Medion lässt sich alles problemlos öffnen und reinigen. Es ist nur ein Lüfter verbaut, welcher 2 Heatpipes befeuert. Wenn man den Lüfter ausgebaut hat (6 Schrauben der Revi Klappe + eine vom Lüfter), kann man die Heatpipelamellen komplett reinigen.


----------



## julianbl (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

aber medion hat meist sehr schlechte Bildschirme und die Verarbeitung mit nem glänzenden Bildschirmrahmen ist auch etwas "Billig" deswegen gibts die so billig... das soundsystem des Luna ist jetzt auch net schlecht(und wie oft braucht man das schon) und lüftersteurung kann jeder selber einstellen mit tools wie afterburner. AUch die aufrüstbarkeit der clevos ist einfach top.

aso vergleich mal GT60 mit dem Medion kühlen und form baugleich, aber medion = plasik + glänzend wärend das gt60 auch auf metall setzt sowie bessere displays


----------



## Heimwerker75 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Das GT60 hat allerdings eine schlechtere Grafikkarte.

Das ist wohl jetzt eher die Qual der Wahl, glaube ich. Aktuell tendiere ich zwischen Medion und Hawkforce. Laut dem Test soll das Hawkforce ja sehr laut sein. Mir ist bewusst, das Gaming Laptop + leise nicht möglich ist, aber das Hawkforce scheint wohl da wirklich überdurchschnittlich laut zu sein. Leider findet man außer dem Test auch keine richtigen anderen Berichte zu dem Teil.

Im Test heißt es:

"Kritik hagelt es vor allem für die hohen Geräuschemissionen. So ist der 17-Zöller schon im Leerlauf-Betrieb recht präsent. 36 dB orientieren sich dabei stark am P150SM Barebone, das – wie bereits angesprochen – mit einer GeForce GTX 765M getestet wurde.

Unter Last erhöht sich die Lüfterdrehzahl massiv. Knapp 47 dB in der ersten Szene des Mark 06 sind beinahe störend laut und absolut nichts für empfindliche Nutzer. Im Stresstest kam das K73-3N sogar auf nervenzehrende 55 dB. Das Lüftergeräusch tritt nur bei soundintensiven Spielen oder angesteckten Kopfhörern in den Hintergrund. 
[...]
Ein weiteres Manko ist die Sprunghaftigkeit. Hin und wieder rauschen die Lüfter mit einem unnötig hohen Pegel – sowohl bei anspruchslosen Aufgaben als auch im 3D-Betrieb. Clevo konzentriert sich unserer Meinung nach zu sehr auf die Temperaturen."


----------



## iTzZent (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Falsch.

MSI und Medion verwenden die gleichen Displays. Man kann das gleiche Gerät übrigens auch bei Hawkforce kaufen, da heissen die Geräte Gemini2 GE17G, auch da steckt der MSI Barebone dahinter (aktuelles Modell heist MSI MS-16F4) Es werden aber stets unterschiedliche Displays eingesetzt, daher sollte man zum Thema Display nie den Testberichten glauben. Alleine mein Medion X6819 gab es mit 5 unterschiedlichen Displays, genauso wie das GT683DXR, welches identisch mit meinem X6819 ist. Der Displayrahmen ist bei beiden Geräten glänzend. Die neue Generation des GT60 hat mittlerweile aber einen matten Rahmen erhalten, genauso wie die Workstation Version des GT60 mit Ivy Bridge und Quadro Grafikkarte.

Das GT60 hat eine GTX675MX, kostet aber auch nur 1000Euro ! Du kannst die Karte gerne verkaufen und eine schnellere einbauen 

Hier der Link zum Hawkforce mit MSI GT70 Barebone: http://hawkforce.de/product_info.php?products_id=77&config


----------



## Heimwerker75 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Aktuell tendiere ich eher zum Medion. Super Leistung und Extras wie SSD, bei der Wärme gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen von zu warm bis absolut in Ordnung. Ich denke, da muss man einfach selbst mal testen.

Wäre es denn möglich, später auf einem angeschlossenen externen Monitor zu zocken in FullHD? Oder würde das Notebook das von der Leistung nicht schaffen oder nur in geringerer Auflösung?

Wie findest du die Tastatur? Lassen sich darauf auch längere Texte angenehm tippen?


----------



## iTzZent (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Also ich komme bestens mit dem Keyboard klar. Bei Computerbase habe ich z.b. weit über 8000 Beiträge alleine mit diesem Keyboard verfasst (von fast 11000  ). Die anderen 3000 Beiträge habe ich mit einem MSI EX623 und mit einem Thinkpad R400 verfasst . In meinem X6819 steckt exakt das gleiche Keyboard wie im X6825. Bei Bedarf kannst du da auch ein Backlight Keyboard nachrüsten, aber leider hat der MSI Shop dieses gerade nicht auf Lager. Vor ca. 2 Monaten gab es da das passende deutsche Backlight Keyboard von Steel Series für 79Euro.

Du kannst natürlich problemlos auf einem externen Monitor in FullHD spielen, aber auch auf dem internen Display, denn das beherscht schliesslich auch die FullHD Auflösung


----------



## Heimwerker75 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Ist die Wlan-Karte vom Medion auch gut? Reichweite, keine Verbindungsabbrüche, Geschwindigkeit und so?


----------



## iTzZent (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Warum sollte sie das tun ? Es ist eine normale Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230. Ich habe den Vorgänger, die 1030N, und habe keinerleih Probleme damit. Als Wlan Router habe ich ne FritzBox 7270 v3. Im Durchschnitt habe ich eine Übertragungsrate von 5-6MB/s.


----------



## Heimwerker75 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1400€*

Alles klar, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Ich denke, ich werde mir nun demnächst das Medion Notebook bestellen, falls nicht noch jemand ne gute Alternative vorschlägt. Aber ich denke, mit dem Notebook werde ich nichts falsch machen.


----------

